# patte/pâte, malle/mâle, tache/tâche, etc. - prononciation : [a] / [ɑ]



## Thomas1

Est-ce que vous prononcez les mots suivants pareil ?

patte malle Anne
pâte mâle âne
Y a-t-il une difference ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geostan

En principe, oui, mais...


----------



## vost

en théorie, ils ne se prononcent pas _exactement _pareil. en pratique...


----------



## Anne345

Je vous assure que quand on m'a traitée d'âne, j'ai très nettement entendu la différence avec mon prénom ! 
Cette différence a/â s'entend bien, au moins par chez moi.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Deux sons vocaliques qui sont en passe de disparaître en français, parce que trop proches et ayant un rendement trop faible (ils ne servent pas à distinguer suffisamment de mots... bien que toutes les Anne aient grand intérêt à ce que perdure la distinction avec âne!!

Mâle/malle (pâle/pale...)

et 

Brun/brin (emprunt/empreint...)

Dans chaque couple, le premier son s'articule plus en arrière de la bouche et est plus fermé que le deuxième. C'est donc le deuxième, plus facile à prononcer, qui tend à être prononcé dans tous les cas...

Adieu, beaux mâles bruns... Si les beaux brins de filles se font aussi la malle, on va se retrouver bien seuls.

Toutefois, j'ai remarqué que dans certains cas, on continue à prononcer la voyelle antérieure dans la mesure où elle possède des vertus expressives : on entend presque toujours bien le "â" du mot _gâteux_, par exemple, rarement prononcé comme dans chapeau, peut-être parce que ce "â" un peu excentrique, qui détonne dans le mot, fait bien écho à la définition de la personne gâteuse, qui détonne aussi dans son environnement...


----------



## Quebeca

Tomas, je pense qu'il n'y a à peu près qu'au Québec où l'on marque beaucoup la différence entre ces voyelles. Ici malle et mâle, patte et pâte, impossible de confondre ! Nos cousins français aussi les prononcent avec une petite différence. Si tu fais un google sur "facteurs internes de variations phonétiques" il y a une page avec quelques extraits sonores qui pourraient t'intéresser, entre autres "patte/pâte".


----------



## Francois114

La différence d'articulation décrite par Cabezota (a "d'avant" et a "d'arrière") est, de plus, souvent redondante avec une différence de longueur, bien perceptible, chez certains locuteurs pour l'opposition patte / pâte, ce dernier prononcé nettement plus long.
Un ami et collègue linguiste m'a fait un jour remarquer que je prononçais "barrière", "carrière" avec un _a_ "d'arrière". C'est un trait régional, incontestablement, mais dont jusque-là je n'avais pas conscience, preuve que cette distinction n'est plus très vivante en français (comme dit Cabezota à juste titre, plus très rentable).
Pour les Québecois, et sans jugement de valeur aucun, encore un signe de la tendance "conservatrice" de leur parler... 
François


----------



## CABEZOTA

Quebeca said:


> Tomas, je pense qu'il n'y a à peu près qu'au Québec où l'on marque beaucoup la différence entre ces voyelles. Ici malle et mâle, patte et pâte, impossible de confondre ! Nos cousins français aussi les prononcent avec une petite différence. Si tu fais un google sur "facteurs internes de variations phonétiques" il y a une page avec quelques extraits sonores qui pourraient t'intéresser, entre autres "patte/pâte".



Vous avez raison, on entend bien les deux, mais ce n'est pas que les Québecois distinguent deux sortes de "a" : simplement, à la différence du français de France, le français du Québec est très chantant et marque fortement des accents toniques sur les mots, comme l'anglais : ils prononcent le "â" antérieur, plus long et plus fermé, lorsque le son "a" se trouve sous l'accent. Vous entendrez pa exemple : "récl*â*mer", "p*â*sser", "viens me j*â*ser", par opposition à "facile", "rapide".

Il se trouve que le "â" occupe cette place dans les mots "gâteau", "château", par exemple.

Tout n'es pas conditionné par l'acent tonique, quand même : Il y a clairement des cas où les Québecois marquent la différence sur un même mot entre "a" ouvert et "â" antérieur long : c'est le cas pour la prononciation de "faire des p*â*tes" / "J'ai mal aux pattes"


----------



## zortor

bien sûr il ya une différence !!! en france on "traine" plus sur un 'â' que sur un 'a' simple... 
d'ailleurs "mâle" sera prononcé "maal" alors que "malle" sera prononcé comme "mal"
personnellement je préfère que mon homme soit un "mâle" plutot qu'un "mal "... Il n'y a pas de confusion possible à l'oral.
de même , manger des pattes et manger des pâtes ce n'est pas la même chose et ça s'entend; si vous dites "j'ai mangé des pattes" on vous demandera "des pattes de quoi ? " alors que pour des pâtes on vous demandera "des pâtes à quoi ?"..........
encore plus précisément , l'effet de double consonne après le "a" de patte/Anne/malle rend le "a" encore plus bref alors que l'accent ^rallonge le a ..........


----------



## jadeite_85

Je voudrais savoir la différence entre le son "a postérieur" et le son "a antérieur"? Tous mes professeurs m'ont dit qu'il n' y a plus de differences entre les deux sons et que seulement les acteurs du théâtre prononcent les deux sons correctement.
Mais il est important pour distinguer les mots patte et pâte par exemple.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,

Voici ce que je pense de cette différence de prononciation :

Je suppose que vos professeurs sont français, et je crois qu'ils ont une vision erronée de leur propre langue.
Cette différence existe bel et bien, mais elle change.
Le A postérieur de "pâte" est non seulement antérieur, mais on peut aussi le prononcer un peu plus long dans certains mots.
Il a existé une certaine classe sociale (bourgeoise ou noble) de la population qui accentuait cette différence d'une manière assez exagérée. Dans l'esprit des français, cette différence de prononciation s'est retrouvée être une idée liée à un signe d'appartenance à cette classe sociale précise. Avec l'évolution de la société, et le développement de la classe moyenne, cette prononciation toute particulière du A postérieur s'est faite plus rare.
Les gens peu conscients de leur propre langue (française) ont cru que c'était toute la différence entre ces deux phonèmes qui disparaissait, alors que c'est simplement une prononciation très particulière qui se fait plus rare.
Cette fausse idée a vraisemblablement peut-être été accentuée par un désir de voir disparaître cette classe ?

Dans certaines régions de France, l'absence de différence est une caractéristique d'un accent régional, mais ce n'est pas le cas du français standard.

En français standard, le A postérieur est toujours prononcé en un lieu d'articulation plus en arrière (dans la gorge) que le A antérieur. Mais les différences de longueur ne sont plus un élément différenciateur.


----------



## quinoa

Dans le sud-ouest, nous ne faisons pas la différence. Mais c'est le sud!


----------



## CapnPrep

jadeite_85 said:


> Je voudrais savoir la différence entre le son "a postérieur" et le son "a antérieur"?


On en parle dans ces deux fils (entre autres) :
[…]
*Simple French words with the sound of "a" in "father."* (FEV)

Je ne peux pas savoir combien les professeurs de jadeite_85 sont conscients de leur propre langue, mais à leur place je n'insisterais pas non plus sur cette distinction, vu qu'en dehors des mots (d'une certaine fréquence) écrits avec <â> en syllabe finale, les locuteurs du français standard sont loin d'être d'accord entre eux sur les endroits où il faut prononcer [ɑ] au lieu de [a].


----------



## TitTornade

Fred_C said:


> Il a existé une certaine classe sociale (bourgeoise ou noble) de la population qui accentuait cette différence d'une manière assez exagérée. Dans l'esprit des français, cette différence de prononciation s'est retrouvée être une idée liée à un signe d'appartenance à cette classe sociale précise. Avec l'évolution de la société, et le développement de la classe moyenne, cette prononciation toute particulière du A postérieur s'est faite plus rare.
> Les gens peu conscients de leur propre langue (française) ont cru que c'était toute la différence entre ces deux phonèmes qui disparaissait, alors que c'est simplement une prononciation très particulière qui se fait plus rare.


 Bonsoir,
C'est amusant que tu associes la distinction de ces deux "a" à la "haute société"... Ici, en Lorraine, la disctinction entre les deux sons est encore très fréquente et plutôt associée aux gars et aux filles de la campagne ou au monde ouvrier (je suis issu des deux...).


----------



## Nanon

Fred_C said:


> Je suppose que vos professeurs sont français, et je crois qu'ils ont une vision erronée de leur propre langue.
> Cette différence existe bel et bien, mais elle change.


En fait, il y a un certain consensus des professeurs de français langue étrangère pour ne pas enseigner cette différence (surtout s'ils sont français), pour plusieurs raisons :

parce que cette opposition disparaît du français parisien de classe moyenne ou supérieure ainsi que de la langue des médias, des variantes souvent assimilées au français standard. Si on écoute la radio ou la télévision françaises (ce qui est bien pratique pour apprendre), on n'entendra probablement pas la différence ;
parce que cette opposition s'est perdue dans plusieurs variantes régionales (ou aussi sociales), mais que la neutralisation n'empêche pas les francophones de se comprendre : la plupart du temps, on peut différencier _pâte _de _patte _par rapport au contexte ;
hélas, cette neutralisation cause bien des fautes d'orthographe y compris chez les francophones : _"faire cuire des pattes dans l'eau bouillante salée" _ne donnera pas le même résultat (culinaire) que d'y _"faire cuire des pâtes"_  ;
de ce fait, comme l'opposition [ɑ] / [a] perd de sa valeur distinctive, autrement dit qu'elle ne représente pas un obstacle à la compréhension, les professeurs de français langue étrangère ne l'enseignent pas en priorité. Ou pas du tout. Ils ont souvent suffisamment de fil à retordre avec [u] / [y] ou avec les voyelles nasales... 
parce que ces mêmes profs ont peur (eh oui) que leurs étudiants apprennent des variantes socialement ou régionalement connotées et qu'on leur dise plus tard, par exemple : "tiens, tu as appris le français avec un Lorrain !" (Tit't, je n'ai rien contre la Lorraine... j'ai habité Nancy quand j'étais petite...)
parce que cette différence est maintenant surtout provinciale, or une certaine mentalité centraliste prévaut souvent en France...
parce que dans les médias, sur la scène ou ailleurs, les oreilles d'aujourd'hui ne sont plus vraiment habituées à cette prononciation. Jusque dans les années 60, les acteurs et les présentateurs avaient tendance à articuler d'une façon très marquée, souvent avec des [ɑ], voire des [ɑ:], très différenciés par rapport à [a]. D'ailleurs, les voyelles longues sont généralement assez caractéristiques des actualités de l'époque... Ce doit être ce à quoi pensent les profs de Jadeite quand ils parlent des acteurs de théâtre, mais ils devraient aller à la Comédie-Française pour entendre à quel point la déclamation a évolué...


----------



## freelancetranslator

Il y a une grosse difference entre les generations... Cette difference entre les deux sons tend a disparaitre (je ne fais personnellement presque aucune difference). Mais les generations d'avant la font toujours.
Si vous voulez vous-memes (non francophones) le constater, regardez une video/extrait de television francaise (ou film) dans les annees 60, et la television maintenant. La difference est flagrante.


----------



## LV4-26

Juste une tout petite réserve : les comédiens avaient des leçons de dictions et étaient entraînés à bien prononcer les sons. Quand je prenais des cours d'art dramatique dans les années 70, je me souviens que le professeur nous faisait prononcer _mauvais_ en exagérant la fermeture du [o] et l'ouverture du [e]. Je précise que, déjà à l'époque, cela me semblait exagéré et limite ridicule.

Si la différence est sans doute flagrante entre les acteurs d'hier et ceux d’aujourd’hui, elle doit l'être moins s'agissant de Monsieur-Tout-Le-Monde.


----------



## michalon

L'accent circonflexe sert à marquer la différence de prononciation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le circonflexe marque plutôt un _s_ qui a disparu. Il existe d'ailleurs bien des _a_ sans accent qui se prononcent habituellement [ɑ] et des _â_ qui se prononcent habituellement [a], par exemple: _ras_ et _râler_, respectivement. Et enfin, la prononciation varie d'une région à l'autre et ne saurait relever de la graphie seule, raison pour laquelle j'ai dit « habituellement » dans la phrase précédente…


----------



## CapnPrep

Si, un peu, quand même : Un ‹â› en syllabe accentuée se prononce [ɑ] dans la langue standard. C'est mieux que rien…


----------



## le Grand Soir

Moi, je trouve que l'a avec circonflexe fait un son plus bas que celui sans circonflexe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pourtant pas forcément le cas. Il y a des _a_ qui se prononcent *exactement* comme des _â_. Par exemple, les _a_ de _base_ et de _âme_ se prononcent de la même façon. Autrement dit, la graphie ne reflète pas toujours la prononciation.


----------



## CapnPrep

Tout ce que je voulais dire, moi, c'est que l'orthographe reflète bien la prononciation standard dans le cas des mots comme _pâte_, _âge_, _tâche_, _mât_, etc. [Appelle cette syllabe comme tu veux.] Il ne faut pas essayer d'étendre cette règle aux autres ‹â›, ni en inférer quoi que ce soit pour les ‹a› écrits sans accent, mais pour les apprenants — qui doivent mémoriser en même temps l'orthographe et la prononciation de chaque mot — toute généralisation, même partielle, est bonne à prendre.


----------



## Chimel

CapnPrep said:


> l'orthographe reflète bien la prononciation standard dans le cas des mots comme _pâte_, _âge_, _tâche_, _mât_, etc.


Bien d'accord, sauf pour le dernier exemple: même ici en Belgique, où on a plus tendance qu'en France à respecter (voire, dans certaines sous-régions, à accentuer) d'anciennes différences de prononciation du type _pâte/patte, serai/serais _ou _brun/brin_, _mât _se prononce exactement comme l'adjectif possessif _ma_. J'ai l'impression qu'il faut que la syllabe soit suivie d'un e muet pour que cette différence de prononciation soit perceptible.


----------



## LV4-26

Je ne saurais être pris comme référence en matière de prononciation, donc mon témoignage vaut ce qu'il vaut. Mais comme je ne pense pas non plus être un cas unique, je vous le livre quand même, étant entendu que nous sommes dans une perspective descriptive plus que prescriptive. 

Quand je m'écoute dire
_Je vais faire des pâtes_
et
_Le chien a mal à la patte_

...le dernier mot sonne de manière parfaitement identique.


----------



## CapnPrep

Chimel said:


> Bien d'accord, sauf pour le dernier exemple: même ici en Belgique, […] _mât _se prononce exactement comme l'adjectif possessif _ma_. J'ai l'impression qu'il faut que la syllabe soit suivie d'un e muet pour que cette différence de prononciation soit perceptible.


La prononciation de référence (indiquée dans le dictionnaire, par exemple) est [mɑ]. L'absence d'une consonne allongeante peut expliquer la tendance à la confusion avec [a] bref. On peut diviser les ‹â› en syllabe finale en trois groupes ; d'un groupe à l'autre, l'opposition [a]/[ɑ] peut être plus ou moins bien maintenue, suivant les variétés.


en syllabe ouverte : _mât_, _bât_, _dégât_, _appât_
suivi d'une consonne prononcée : _pâte_, _lâche_, _âge_, _blâme_, _…_ (C'est ici que le [ɑ] résiste le mieux, je pense.)
suivi de deux consonnes prononcées : _âpre_, _câble_, _plâtre_, _théâtre_, …


----------



## Maître Capello

Je fais quant à moi la distinction entre les deux types de _a_, que ce soit pour _patte/pâte_, ou _ma/mât_.

Il ne me viendrait donc pas à l'idée de cuire des « pattes » !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ces questions de prononciation m'ont toujours fasciné...
Je me suis toujours demandé à quoi se référaient les prononciations "standards" indiquées dans les dictionnaires.
Qui les a transcrites, et à quelle époque ?
Aucun dictionnaire (cad aucun des miens) ne donne la moindre information à ce sujet.
De plus, on ne sait pas si ce sont des prononciations _conseillées_ ou _constatées_...

Sur la prononciation _constatée_ : ce fil a clairement montré qu'il n'y avait pas deux personnes qui prononçaient pareil.
Et dire qu'il s'agit d'une question de lieu ou d'époque me semble un peu rapide - je suis moi-même le résultat de multiples lieux & époques (ceux des nombreuses personnes que j'ai fréquentées de près, plus la radio, la télé etc.)
J'envie () ceux qui peuvent se revendiquer d'une oralité précise...!


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Aucun dictionnaire (cad aucun des miens) ne donne la moindre information à ce sujet.


Le TLF — qui fait partie de tes dictionnaires, puisqu'on le met à la disposition de tout le monde — donne des informations assez détaillées, en fait. Nous en avons discuté dans un autre fil (post #22 et suivants), mais tu peux aussi télécharger la préface du dictionnaire sur le site de l'Atilf.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

CapnPrep, merci pour l'autre fil, et pour la préface du TLF. Elle est très intéressante et elle m'avait échappée.

Les sources phonétiques modernes du TLF sont donc quatre ouvrages plutôt anciens (de 1959 à 1968), et le Petit Robert, le tout complété, par manque d'argent, par une extrapolation d'une enquête réalisée auprès de 25 (!) élèves-ingénieurs de l'Ecole des Mines de Nancy par "un enquêteur unique [garantissant] l'unité du point de vue et de la méthode".

Et le Petit Robert, me dira-t-on ?


> Dans le cas de réalisations phonétiques multiples, nous avons choisi de noter une seule des variantes possibles, de préférence la plus conforme à la prononciation récente des locuteurs urbains éduqués d’Ile-de-France et de régions voisines, en espérant ne pas choquer les utilisateurs d’usages plus anciens, ruraux ou [régionaux]


On ne saurait dire plus clairement que la phonétique du Robert ("langue standard") retranscrit la langue telle qu'elle est prononcée dans les couloirs de cette institution...

Ces dictionnaires retranscrivent donc une très faible proportion des variantes existantes, le choix étant assez arbitraire.
Et ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler de prononciation "correcte" ou "recommandée" pour les francophones, sauf à toujours insister pour ne voir qu'une seule tête. 
Par contre, pour les apprenants du français, ces prononciations me semblent recommandées, en ce sens qu'elles sont passe-partout, seront comprises de tous.
Mais que les apprenants ne soient pas trop surpris des variations qu'ils rencontreront...


----------



## michalon

Prononciation de pâte: http://voix.larousse.fr/francais/39642fra2.mp3

Prononciation de patte: http://voix.larousse.fr/francais/39700fra2.mp3

Opposition phonique "pâte" / "patte", on en parle ici:
http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/lf/merci_professeur.php?id=4230
rubrique "accent circonflexe".


----------



## hayder

*pâte et patte*

s'il vous plait , la difference entre les deux mots en prononciation .


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Selon le petit Robert il n'y a pas de différence : [pat] pour les deux mais selon le CNRTL il faut prononcer  [pa:t] pour pâte (le a est donc prolongé) et [pat] pour "patte". La question ne semble pas tranchée et il existe probablement des variations régionales.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Oui, des variations régionales subsistent. Pour ce qui est de la différence de prononciation entre ''pâte'' et ''patte'', la Banque de dépannage linguistique conçue et rédigée par l'Office québécois de la langue française indique sans ambages que la distinction demeure bien vivante dans le français parlé au Québec, alors qu'en Europe elle s'estompe et que beaucoup de francophones ne différencient à peu près plus les voyelles [â] et [a] et réalisent, la plupart du temps, un [a] antérieur, celui de ''patte''. 

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=4523


----------



## Roméo31

Pour ma part, avec l'accent du Sud-Ouest, je prononce exactement de la même manière ces deux mots.
Volo, j'aimerais bien entendre les Québécois faire la différence!


----------



## CapnPrep

SergueiL said:


> Selon le petit Robert il n'y a pas de différence : [pat] pour les deux


Non, le Petit Robert distingue _pâte_ [p*ɑ*t] et _patte_ [p*a*t]. Noter la différence entre les deux signes vocaliques :


[ɑ] : Voyelle ouverte _postérieure_ non arrondie
[a] : Voyelle ouverte _antérieure_ non arrondie



SergueiL said:


> mais selon le CNRTL il faut prononcer  [pa:t] pour pâte (le a est donc prolongé) et [pat] pour "patte".


Là encore la prononciation indiquée pour _pâte _est [p*ɑ*ːt], et non [p*a*ːt]. Le Petit Robert n'indique pas la longueur des voyelles, mais dans la prononciation standard, la voyelle [ɑ] est systématiquement allongée en syllabe fermée accentuée.


----------



## danielc

Titre original : Le "â", est-ce que sa prononciation distincte disparaît en Europe et l'Afrique ?

Considérons:

bateau et gâteau

plateau et château

tache et tâche

attaché et fâché

Le â est distinct au Canada. Mais à mes oreilles, beaucoup de Français, et ceux sous leur influence  , font rimer les exemples ci-dessus. Ai-je raison? Qu'est-ce qu'on en pense? Plus la peine de lutter contre cela?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Il est vrai que, dans l'usage courant, cela me semble faire assez longtemps que l'accentuation a disparu, si bien qu'on ne distingue plus vraiment "a" de "â". Sauf dans quelques cas très rares ou pour des effets ironiques/comiques (le fait de forcer l'accent circonflexe étant encore souvent assimilé à une diction "précieuse", telle que dans les classes sociales supérieures, par exemple).

Toutefois, la distinction est nécessaire pour que le sens de certains quasi-homonymes puisse être compris sans ambiguïté (ex. : _tache / tâche_).


----------



## tilt

Je n'ai pas vraiment le sentiment que la différence disparaisse autour de moi.
Il est vrai que la nuance n'est pas toujours très marquée dans le cas des mots se terminant en _-teau, _mais je la fais nettement entre _tache_ et _tâche _ou entre _attaché _et _fâché._

Ce qui est certain, en tout cas, c'est qu'il est vain de vouloir "lutter" contre les évolutions de la langue, même celles qui nous hérissent le poil.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Il y a des _a_ qui se prononcent *exactement* comme des _â_. Par exemple, les _a_ de _base_ et de _âme_ se prononcent de la même façon.



Les Canadiens peuvent prononcer base avec un a épais, et âme aussi. Les a donc prononcés de la même façon.Mais pas comme vous.

Donc l'âme peut être prononcée comme lame, ou avec un a épais.

Même chose avec âge. Cela peut être question d'une vielle prononciation que l'on conserve au Canada


----------



## danielc

Et une toute petite digression:
À l'oral, au Canada, on peut distinguer entre les trois "a" de:

La fille fâchée est là. 

La possibilité de trois prononciations pour les "a" dépend du Canadien en question.


----------



## Nicomon

[…]
Que la nuance soit marquée ou non dans _château _et _gâteau _ne porte pas vraiment à confusion :  on comprend le même mot.
Entre _tache_ et _tâche..._ à l'oral c'est le contexte qui le dit.  Mais j'ai souvent eu à corriger : _ T*a*ches et responsabilités.  _


> L*a* fille f*â*chée est l*à*.
> La possibilité de trois prononciations pour les "a" dépend du Canadien en question.


  En effet,  ça varie d'un Québécois/Canadien à l'autre. Moi par exemple, je ne sens pas vraiment de nuance entre le *â* de _fâchée _et le *à *de _là_ .
Je prononce les deux en :  [ɑː]  (postérieur) -  C'est ma pronociation générale que je mets en bleu.

Voulais-tu parler des diphtongaisons ?  Comme dans :  p*â*te =  /pɑːt/→[pɑʊ̯t],
Ou du *à* que certains (ça m'arrive) prononcent à peu près comme le « o » de lors?  Comme dans : « l*à* » /la/→[lɑː] ~ [*lɔ*] ?


----------



## danielc

Oh! le â diphtongué! Quatre façons de prononcer le "a" chez nous! Je dirais, venant juste de manger des pâtes italiennes, que j'utilise le a diphtongué avec pâtes plus souvent qu'avec fâché.

Pour là, comme tu le décris, " (le tutoiement est facile avec les Canadiens ) " prononcent à peu près comme le « o » de lors?  Comme dans : « l*à* » /la/→[lɑː] ~ [*lɔ*]"

Mais l'important ici est "à peu près". Ce [*lɔ*], a une voyelle plus lourde, un ton un peu desendant. Dis 5 fois, en prononciation populaire, relâchée :"Le port est là" Tu entendras la différence entre le o de port, et le à de là.


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord pour ce qui est du « â » de _pâtes_ plus diphtongué que celui de _fâché_, qui est simplement postérieur.

Je pensais par exemple à  « _Ah ben là!_ ».  Mon exemple de « _lors_ » était mal choisi (je réfléchis mal après minuit ).

Je ne sais pas trop comment l'écrire en alphabet phonétique, mais ça sonne comme_ "law"_ en anglais.
On entend parfois ce même_ aw_ dans_ fâché, _justement.


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour, 
Pour les natifs français qui font encore la différence entre "pâte"[pɑ:t] et "patte"[pat], même si ces deux "a" sont ouverts, lequel d'entre les deux serait plus ouvert que l'autre (ou lequel d'entre les deux serait plus fermé que l'autre à l'heure de prononcer: [ɑ] ou [a] ?
Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## JClaudeK

1) "pâte"[pɑ:t] \pɑt\ -  "a" ouvert
2) "patte"[pat] \pat\ - "a" plus fermé


----------



## Bezoard

Je (Parisien) fais une nette différence entre les deux "a", en tout cas quand je prononce les mots séparément. Il n'est pas sûr que cette différence s'entende toujours aussi bien dans le feu du discours.
Pour moi, si je ne me trompe pas sur les notions d'ouverture, c'est le "a" de "patte"[pat] qui est plus ouvert que celui du "pâte"[pɑ:t]. Mais je décrirais volontiers le second son comme plus emphatique, plus rond que le premier.
Je vois que les phonéticiens le décrivent comme plus postérieur que le premier. Ça me va bien.
Le système vocalique - Page 2
(on peut entendre ces voyelles avec ce lien)
http://andre.thibault.pagesperso-orange.fr/PhonologieSemaine7.pdf


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> plus postérieur


Effectivement, avec "antérieur" _(le dos de la langue se situe vers l'avant de la bouche)_ et "postérieur" _(le dos de la langue se situe vers l'arrière de la bouche) _on pourra peut-être mieux s'entendre.***
Dans Le système vocalique - Page 2
Le [a] de _patte_ est désigné comme _"antérieur"_
et le [ɑ] de _pâte_ comme _"postérieur",_
ce avec quoi je suis d'accord.

***En fait, ici les deux voyelles sont décrites comme "ouvertes":
Voyelle ouverte antérieure non arrondie **[a]
Voyelle ouverte postérieure non arrondie [ɑ]

** Son caractère de rondeur est non arrondi, ce qui signifie que les lèvres ne sont pas arrondies.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> 1) "pâte"[pɑ:t] \pɑt\ -  "a" ouvert
> 2) "patte"[pat] \pat\ - "a" plus fermé


S'il faut voir une différence d'ouverture, c'est en fait plutôt le contraire, comme le suggère d'ailleurs la graphie des deux sons :
_a_ fermé [ɑ] / _a_ ouvert [a]

Il en va de même pour _o_ et _e_ :
_o_ fermé [o] / _o_ ouvert [ɔ]
_e_ fermé [e] / _e_ ouvert [ɛ]


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> S'il faut voir une différence d'ouverture, c'est en fait plutôt le contraire
> _a_ fermé [ɑ] / _a_ ouvert [a]


Dont acte.


----------



## chercheuse

Merci à tous, mais comme les avis sont différents et que JClaudek a édité sa première réponse ça me fait hésiter beaucoup...
Quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer si donc la réponse finale serait  celle-ci (le contraire du post édité de JClaudek)?
1) "pâte"[pɑ:t] \pɑt\ - "a" plus fermé
2) "patte"[pat] \pat\ - "a" ouvert
Un grand merci à tous si vous pouvez m'éclairer et me le confirmer


----------



## Xenoxip

Bonjour. Tout d'abord chercheuse, la différence entre /ɑ/ et /a/ ne réside pas dans l'ouverture de la bouche, elles sont considérées comme ayant la même bien qu'évidemment les variantes phonétiques peuvent rendre leurs ouvertures différentes. La différence réside dans la position de la langue ; à l'avant pour /a/ et à l'arrière pour /ɑ/. Pour savoir si vous prononcez un /a/ ou un /ɑ/ vous pouvez mettre votre index juste derrière vos dents et prononcer "patte" et "pâte" à la suite. Votre langue touchera votre doigt pour /a/ mais pas pour /ɑ/.

Personnellement cette distinction varie selon les mots, ma langue est bien plus avancée pour "pâte" que pour "pas". Donc pour moi "pâte" et "patte" sont presque homophones mais à mes oreilles "pas" ne rime absolument pas avec "papa".


----------



## bourdette1

Alors, la prononciation entre les deux mots est la même ou pas.

Cette *tache* ne partira jamais.
Je vais finir mes *tâches* cet après-midi et alors on peut manger.

Je crois que les deux sonnent le même.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Pour moi, les deux sont identiques (au même titre que _pâte _et _patte_, d'ailleurs), mais je pense que pour les Canadiens, les Belges, les Suisses et un certain nombre de mes compatriotes, la prononciation est différente.


----------



## Philippides

Je prononce aussi tâche et tache de la même façon, mais pas patte et pâte.


----------



## bourdette1

Merci mille fois Oddmania.  C'est intéressant qu'il y a les prononciations qui sont different dans les pays.  Je ne utilise pas ces mots <tache et tâche> souvent.  Mais il faut que je sache les mots.  Merci.


----------



## janpol

J'emploie "tâche" si rarement dans mes conversations que je veille à bien le prononcer.
patte/ pâte :
- J'ai mangé des olives noires avec des pattes
- Les olives noires n'ont pas de pattes, tu as mangé des cafards.


----------



## Chimel

Oddmania said:


> mais je pense que pour les Canadiens, les Belges, les Suisses et un certain nombre de mes compatriotes, la prononciation est différente.


Je confirme pour les Belges: pour nous, le [a] de_ tâche_ et de _pâte_) est un peu plus allongé (et ouvert).


----------



## Nicomon

Oddmania said:


> mais je pense que pour les Canadiens [...] différente.


  Je confirme aussi pour les Canadiens / Québécois. Je ne prononce pas _patte_ comme _pâte_. Ni _tache_ comme _tâche_.
En ce sens, je crois que la prononciation québécoise est semblable à celle des Belges - ou peut-être pas; on accentue davantage (parfois trop) les *â*. 

À l'oral c'est le contexte qui le dit. Mais j'ai souvent eu à corriger : _ T*a*ches et responsabilités.   _(il manque l'accent)

Extrait de la BDL sous *L'accent circonflexe en fonction phonétique*


> [...] De plus, en France, la distinction entre _*a*_ et *â *[...] est pratiquement disparue, *même si elle est toujours vivante ici*. On peut donc dire que l'accent circonflexe en fonction phonétique peut préciser la prononciation d'une voyelle, mais qu'il peut aussi simplement rappeler un trait de prononciation aujourd'hui disparu.


----------



## Oddmania

Notez qu'il n'y a pas d'enregistrement audio disponible dans notre dictionnaire pour le mot _tâche_, mais _*patte* _et _*pâte* _existent, eux, et je n'entends guère de différences chez le locuteur français. J'ai l'impression qu'il fait un début d'effort pour prononcer _pâte _avec une voyelle un chouïa plus longue, mais j'aurais bien du mal à les distinguer. Chez le locuteur canadien, la différence est bien plus marquée et facile à identifier. Ça sonne un peu comme un Américain qui dirait "_pot_" en anglais, en gros.


----------



## Itisi

Personnellement, je fais bien la différence.  (En France, je crois que c'est peut-être une différence Nord-Sud, et je suis à Paris...)

En tout cas, il faut éviter de mettre un accent circonflexe quand il s'agit d'une tache sur un vêtement, comme le font beacoup de gens !


----------



## OLN

... et même des fabricants de détergents sur leurs emballages !

Savoir le prononcer différemment et entendre la différence évite de faire des fautes.

Je suis aux frontières de l'Est et prononce aussi différemment_ tache_ et_ tâche,_ tout comme _patte_ et _pâte — _et _ in _et_ un._

Sur cette page de Forvo, "Numenor" le prononce plutôt bien, [tɑ*:*ʃ] et non [taʃ].


----------



## jekoh

L'autre prononciation est tout aussi bonne.



Itisi said:


> Personnellement, je fais bien la différence.  (En France, je crois que c'est peut-être une différence Nord-Sud, et je suis à Paris...


Personnellement, je prononce les deux mots de la même façon, tout comme _patte_ et _pâte_, et je suis en Picardie.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

J'ai lu la phrase suivante dans un article sur les différences entre le français de France et le français canadien : "des mots homophones en français se prononceront de manière différente en québécois, comme les mots "pâte" et "patte"."
Ensuite, j'ai consulté la page phonetique.ca, qui propose plusieurs exercices centrés sur la phonétique du français canadien. Je suis tombée sur le mot _classe, _prononcé  \klɑs\. Puis j'ai consulté la transcription phonétique de Wiktionnaire pour le même mot et j'ai été surprise de découvrir exactement  \klɑs\. Je me suis étonnée parce que je croyais que Wiktionnaire privilégiait la prononciation de France.
Bref, ma question : *les Français distinguent ou pas les phonèmes /a/ et /ɑ/ ?*

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Terio

Le dictionnaire donne la prononciation classique.

En Europe, c'est une distinction qui se perd. Au Canada, si on me disais :_ « _J'ai mangé des /pat/ » au lieu de _«_ J'ai mangé des /pɑ:t/ », je resterais surpris et je demanderais « des pattes de quoi ? » car en général on ne mange pas de pattes (bien qu'il existe ici un ragoût de pattes de cochon). Je ne penserais pas à des raviolis ! À noter qu'il y a un différence de timbre et une différence de longueur. La différence de longueur n'est pas notée, car elle est systématique, c'est à dire que /ɑ/ est toujours long.

Au Canada, on distingue les deux sons. En fait, la différence, au lieu de se résorber, comme en Europe, est même exagérée, allant jusqu'à la diphtongaison : des /pɑ:wt/ (à éviter dans une un registre soigné).

Je crois qu'en Europe, certaines personnes distinguent ces mots uniquement par la longueur du /a/ : patte = /pat/ pâte = / pa:t /. Mais il doit exister bien des variantes régionales, sociales ou carrément individuelles).


----------



## Michelvar

Terio said:


> Mais il doit exister bien des variantes régionales, sociales ou carrément individuelles).


Absolument, les variantes existent, et les instituteurs semblent moins insister sur l'homogénéisation de la prononciation qu'ils ne le faisaient lorsque la République combatait l'usager des régionalismes. Personnellement je prononce "pâtes" un peu plus long que "pattes", mais pas exagérément non plus.


----------



## jekoh

« La » prononciation de France, ça n'existe pas. Les dictionnaires français donnent *une* prononciation de France, parmi d'autres possibles, souvent minoritaire car conçue pour l'être : c'est censé être celle du fameux « Parisien cultivé ». Dans le cas du Wiktionnaire, les extraits sonores « contredisent » la plupart du temps la prononciation indiquée, laquelle n'est pas très cohérente, puisque par exemple la prononciation (majoritaire) avec /a/ est indiquée pour _pâte_ mais pas pour _pâtes_.

De nos jours, c'est plutôt la distinction entre _pâte_ et _patte_ qui est un régionalisme, en plus d'être liée à l'âge du locuteur : voir cet article Une histoire d’A…


----------



## Monicaallred

Je me souviens d'avoir lu un texte qui discutait la réforme de l'orthographe (Echo B2, p. 16, texte A) réfutant la prescription du circonflexe, parce que c'était ridicule d'imaginer de Gaulle en _déclarant : "Je me charge d'une tache - et non d'une tâche - nationale"_
Quelle est donc la valeur attribuée à la distinction /a/ et /ɑ/ en France métropolitaine ? Quand quelqu'un la fait, a-t-on l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un intellectuel ? Si on ne la fait pas, on a l'impression qu'on est moins intelligent ?


----------



## jekoh

Monicaallred said:


> Quelle est donc la valeur attribuée à la distinction /a/ et /ɑ/ en France métropolitaine ? Quand quelqu'un la fait, a-t-on l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un intellectuel ?


Non, pas du tout !


----------



## itka

> Quand quelqu'un la fait, a-t-on l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un intellectuel ?


Non ! On a surtout l'idée que c'est une personne âgée qui prononce comme on le lui a appris, en d'autres temps ! (Et quand je dis "âgée"... je veux dire "très âgée" ! Bien plus que moi qui ne suis déjà pas toute jeune...) Ou alors, c'est quelqu'un qui fait un discours solennel... mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai. On peut faire des discours extrêmement solennels sans cette distinction.

Bien entendu, ce que je dis est subjectif. C'est ce que "je" penserais si j'entendais cette différence. En fait, cette opposition n'a plus beaucoup de raison d'être (en France métropolitaine). Elle ne sert plus à rien et l'immense majorité de ceux qui ne la font pas (ou ne l'entendent même pas) ne savent souvent pas qu'elle existe ou qu'elle a existé. J'ai étonné des générations d'étudiants (français, dans le sud) en les informant qu'il y avait avait deux "a" en français !


----------



## Swatters

Les enquêtes réalisées par le linguiste Matthieu Avanzi montrent bien la perte générationnelle de la distinction entre les deux as en France: le premier graphique compare le pourcentage de locuteurs de plus de 60 ans et de moins de 25 ans qui font l'opposition par région et ce deuxième groupe a perdu l'opposition presque partout en France, même là où leurs grands-parents l'avaient.

Par contre, elle semble s'être renforcée en Belgique et bien maintenue en Suisse, du moins pour l'instant.

Ce que le graphique ne montre pas par contre, c'est l'uniformisation de la distinction en une de longueur en Belgique (comme évoqué plus haut, patte est /pat/ et pâte /paːt/, avec le même timbre de voyelle, historiquement une variante surtout bruxelloise et hennuyère) alors que certains locuteurs plus âgés et de l'Est du pays avaient une distinction de timbre et de longueur.



itka said:


> J'ai étonné des générations d'étudiants (français, dans le sud) en les informant qu'il y avait avait deux "a" en français !



La grande majorité des francophones du Midi n'ont probablement jamais distingué /a/ et /ɑ/, les grammairiens du 17ème parlaient déjà de l'absence d'opposition entre le a long et le a court (les ancêtres de /a/ et /ɑ/) chez les gens de la région (et ceux de Picardie d'ailleurs).


----------



## Nicomon

[…]
Je trouve ce commentaire rigolo :


> patte/ pâte :
> - J'ai mangé des olives noires avec des pattes
> - Les olives noires n'ont pas de pattes, tu as mangé des cafards.


   Je remets la citation du post 62.

Extrait de la BDL sous *L'accent circonflexe en fonction phonétique*


> [...] De plus, en France, la distinction entre _*a*_ et *â *[...] est pratiquement disparue, *même si elle est toujours vivante ici*. On peut donc dire que l'accent circonflexe en fonction phonétique peut préciser la prononciation d'une voyelle, mais qu'il peut aussi simplement rappeler un trait de prononciation aujourd'hui disparu.





jekoh said:


> voir cet article Une histoire d’A…


  Excellent article !  Merci,  jekoh.
Je prononce _crabe_ [kʀab], mais je peux en effet confirmer avoir entendu _crâââbe_ dans le bas du fleuve.
Mes « a » de _nage_ [na:ʒ] et _lacet_ [la:sε] sont allongés mais pas diphtongués.

Je ne les prononce pas comme le "aw" anglais... mais je peux facilement imiter cet accent joualisant.


----------



## Terio

Quand je suis déménagé de la région de Montréal à celle de Québec, j'ai été surpris en constatant que certaines personnes disaient _lacet_ et _cârotte _alors que moi j'étais habitué à _lâcet_ et_ carotte_.


----------



## TitTornade

En Lorraine, la distinction entre /a/ et /ɑ/ est encore fréquente... et je crois que je pourrais m'installer en Gaspésie en toute discrétion _d'accent_


----------



## Terio

La Fontaine faisait rimer_ grâce_ et _fasse_, _fable_ et _aimable_, _âme_ et _Madame_ (L'âne et le petit chien). À mes oreilles, toutes ces rimes sont boiteuse. Je suppose qu'au XVIIe siècle, on prononçait tout ça en â (postérieur et long). Ça fait donc longtemps que cette évolution est entamée.


----------



## danielc

Prenez la phrase suivante en français canadien, pour élaborer les possibilités de prononciation. J'ai discuté de certains de ces _a_ avec Nicomon en 2015.
"Le gâteau à Jacques est là saa taab', à côte de sa pointe de pizza."

_Gâteau_ avec [ a ] (rare), [ ɑ ] ou [ ɑ: ]

_à _[ a ] , [ ɑ ]

Jacques [ a ] (rare), [ ɑ ] ,[ ɑ: ] ou [ɑo] donc une diphtongue. Je peux prononcer _nager _par exemple avec une diphtongue [ ɑo]

_là _[la] , ou quelque chose transcrit parfois par [lɔ],  peut être le _law_ de Nicomon mais ce n'est pas la même voyelle, ni celle de _lors. C_e [lɔ], a une voyelle plus lourde, un ton un peu desendant. Je pense à un "_uh_" anglais, mais lourd et descendant.

Ce _là_ peut en plus d'avoir un _uh_ anglais lourd, commencer lourdement pour ensuite ouvrir vers le [ɑ], donc _luh-ɑ. _Bienvenue à la vallée de la Haute-Gatineau, et peut-être ailleurs au Canada français!

saa taab= sur la table, un [ a ] étiré.
sa pointe= le _sa _est standard.
pizza=comme _là_.

Donc 6 voyelles _a_ possibles chez nous. Peut-être plus 

L'année passée j'ai rencontré une vielle Lyonnaise à l'aéroport de Paris (Charles-de-Gaulle) Elle prononçait _gars_ avec un a comme /a/, donc standard, mais _cave_ avec le _a_ de lourd de _là _comme j'ai dit_. _Elle a dit "le gars était dans ma cave", mais elle a échangé les _a_ possibles de _gars _et _cave_ pour beaucoup de Canadiens français.  C'était la même voyelle lourde pour _a_ dans _cave_ que pour ma prononication habituelle de _gars_. Ces voyelles canadiennes sont d'origine française, il me semble...


----------



## Terio

Oui, bien sûr, elles sont d'origine française. En 1763, la France a cédé sa colonie à la Grande-Bretagne. Il paraît que le français parlé à cette époque au Canada état très semblable à celui parlé à Paris. Il existe des témoignages de voyageurs à cet effet. À partir de la cession, les parlers ont évolué parallèlement, avec peu de contacts. Alors que les campagnes françaises étaient éduquées selon la norme du parisien cultivé, cette influence n'avais pas cour ici, sauf pour une très petite élite.


----------



## Nicomon

Histoire de notre accent


> Le « bel usage », celui de la cour et des salons, mais aussi le plus répandu, bien qu’avec des variantes, dans la population, est discrédité au profit du « grand usage », celui de l’élite bourgeoise. Avant, l’élite disait _« sus la table »_,_ « note maison »_,_ « sarge » _et _« fret ». _Après, elle dit _« sur la table »_, _« notre maison », « serge »_ et _« froid »_. Ce qui était considéré comme chic est désormais vu comme plouc.


Pourquoi l’accent québécois est-il si différent de l’accent français ?


> ‘‘_Au 17ème siècle, tout le monde en Nouvelle France parlait un bon français, ce qui n’était absolument pas le cas en métropole’’_, continue Julie Auger. En 1608, la ville de Québec est officiellement fondée. Le français parlé alors était celui de la royauté et de la noblesse, spontané, naturel et plus familier : toutes les syllabes ne sont pas prononcées et beaucoup de lettres sont avalées.


Les premiers immigrants et la prononciation du français au Québec – Revue québécoise de linguistique


> Une conception naïve, dans le grand public, souvent relayée par les médias, voudrait que «l’accent» québécois reflète surtout les usages linguistiques des dialectes ruraux des provinces d’origine des colons qui vinrent s’établir dans la Nouvelle-France du xviie siècle; c’est à la Normandie, au Poitou ou à la Saintonge (celle-ci n’étant pas toujours distinguée de l’Aunis, voir la carte 1) auxquels, plus souvent qu’autrement, on attribue les influences déterminantes. En fait, il semble bien qu’au contraire, les caractéristiques générales de la prononciation moderne du français au Québec dérive *essentiellement *de la prononciation recherchée de la noblesse et de la haute bourgeoisie parisienne du xviie siècle.


----------



## Monicaallred

Donc diriez-vous, à une non native comme moi, que c'est un peu imprévisible de savoir dans quels mots on prononcera [a] et dans quels mots on prononcera [ɑ] en français canadien ? D'après tout ce qui a été dit sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression que c'est pratiquement aléatoire...


----------



## Nicomon

@ Monicaallred :  en ce qui me concerne, la réponse est au posts 59 et 72.
De façon générale - mais il y a des exceptions - on prononcera *[a]* pour_ patte, malle, tache_ et  *[ɑ]* pour _pâte, mâle, tâche_.

À présent,  tout dépend de la région.   Tout comme les accents varient d'une région à l'autre en France, c'est pareil ici.

Je suis d'accord avec ceci, que j'ai copié d'un blogue :  





> Et faites attention à un truc aussi, le "français québécois" a aussi ses variations régionales. C'est peut-être de moins en moins vrai de nos jours avec les médias de masse et la mobilité de la main d'oeuvre, mais un Gaspésien ne parle pas (accent, certaines expressions) comme un gars de Joliette, ni un Montréalais comme un gars du Lac St-Jean.



Je t'invite aussi à lire l'article que jekoh a cité plus haut :  *Une histoire d’A…*


----------



## Terio

Monicaallred said:


> Donc diriez-vous, à une non native comme moi, que c'est un peu imprévisible de savoir dans quels mots on prononcera [a] et dans quels mots on prononcera [ɑ] en français canadien ? D'après tout ce qui a été dit sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression que c'est pratiquement aléatoire...



En effet, il y a beaucoup de variation régionales, sociales, etc., surtout pour le  [ɑ]. Mais quelque soient les variantes, je pense qu'il y a une constante : personne ne confond _patte_ et _pâte, tache _et_ tâche_, _malle _et _mâle, _c'est à dire que nous continuons à distinguer les deux phonèmes, alors que cette distinction est en net recul en Europe.


----------



## danielc

Monicaallred said:


> Donc diriez-vous, à une non native comme moi, que c'est un peu imprévisible de savoir dans quels mots on prononcera [a] et dans quels mots on prononcera [ɑ] en français canadien ? D'après tout ce qui a été dit sur ce fil, j'ai l'impression que c'est pratiquement aléatoire...



Il n'est pas uniquement question du français canadien, _tache/tâche_, par exemple. Mais on peut dire que l'accent sur le _a_ indique souvent, sinon d'habitude, si le _a_ est d'autre chose que [a]. Le [a] est possible au Canada, comme j'ai dit au # 79, mais rappelons que nous au Canada évitons les homonymes (encore une fois, _tache/tâche, la/là, l'âme/lame, _et voir la dernière contribution de Terio_)._

Pour ce qui n'est pas indiqué avec un accent, il est peut être question en plus de la position du _a_ ou d'un _s_, même un _s_ qui n'est plus écrit de nos jours (Jascques, par exemple.)


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci pour vos réponses.

Le lien du post #34 contenait en fait la réponse que je cherchais (Banque de dépannage linguistique - Prononciation de a). Donc je conclus des contributions données à ce fil, de la page de la Banque de dépannage linguistique  et de l'excellent article proposé par jekoh (Une histoire d’A…) que les constantes décrites dans ladite page de la BDL peuvent servir comme référence à un apprenant du français canadien, mais que souvent on trouvera des régionalismes qui contrediront ce qu'explique la BDL. C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Nicomon

Monicaallred said:


> à un apprenant du français canadien


 Je répète.   « Le » français canadien ou québécois n'existe pas.  Par exemple les Franco-Ontariens et les  Acadiens du Nouveau-Brunswick n'ont pas la même prononciation que les Montréalais.   L'accent entendu dans la ville de Québec n'est pas non plus le même que celui de Montréal et même à Montréal, les gens ne prononcent pas tous de la même façon d'un quartier à l'autre.

Ce qu'il faut retenir de la page de la BDL mise en lien au post 34, c'est ça :  





> En Europe, beaucoup de francophones ne différencient à peu près plus ces voyelles l’une de l’autre et réalisent, la plupart du temps, des _a_ antérieurs. La distinction entre les deux _a_, qui avait cours à Paris jusqu’au XIXe siècle mais qui s’est estompée depuis, est demeurée bien vivante dans le français parlé au Québec.


 Cela recoupe un peu celle de la page de la BDL citée deux fois plutôt qu'une :   *L'accent circonflexe en fonction phonétique*
J'ajoute ceci : 





> Cet accent remplace souvent une lettre diacritique, c’est-à-dire une lettre qu’on avait ajoutée à un mot afin de préciser la prononciation de la voyelle précédente. L’accent circonflexe remplace ainsi souvent soit un _s_ disparu (c’est le cas dans _âne_, qui s’écrivait autrefois _asne_), soit une autre consonne, soit un hiatus, c’est-à-dire la rencontre de deux voyelles (c’est le cas dans _âge_, qui s’écrivait autrefois _aage_)


 Terio a confirmé ce qui avait déjà été dit. 

Tu peux aussi consulter cette page :  Français québécois — Wikipédia


----------



## Monicaallred

Nicomon said:


> Je répète. « Le » français canadien n'existe pas.


OK, je comprends que comme toutes les langues le français parlé au Canada varie selon les régions, que ce soit à grande ou petite distance. Néanmoins, j'imagine qu'il y a un français parlé au Canada qui est communément compris comme étant _standard _et c'est celui-ci qui m'intéresse. Alors y a-t-il des contextes phonologiques/morphologiques/syntaxiques/orthographiques etc. qui favorisent l'usage soit de [a] soit de [ɑ]/[ɑ:]/[ɑw] en _français standard parlé au Canada_ ? Si oui, ces contextes seraient les mêmes décrits sur la page de la BDL ?
Au cas où il n'existe pas de français perçu comme étant le standard au Canada, je vous prie d'ignorer ma question.

Justificative : Je pose la question parce que je crains que la page de la BDL soit aussi puriste que l'extrait de mon manuel de français Echo B2 (CLE International), qui permettait de comprendre qu'il y une distinction phonétique _obligatoire _entre _tâche _et _tache _par exemple. C'est-à-dire, j'aimerais juste confirmer que ce que propose la BDL ne serait pas perçu comme bizarre/trop puriste/vieux aux oreilles d'un Canadien.


----------



## Nicomon

Monicaallred said:


> C'est-à-dire, j'aimerais juste confirmer que ce qui propose la BDL ne serait pas perçu comme bizarre/trop puriste/vieux aux oreilles d'un Canadien.


  Réponse succincte d'une Québécoise  « pure laine » :  * Non.*


----------



## danielc

Terio said:


> Quand je suis déménagé de la région de Montréal à celle de Québec, j'ai été surpris en constatant que certaines personnes disaient _lacet_ et _cârotte _alors que moi j'étais habitué à _lâcet_ et_ carotte_.





Nicomon said:


> Je prononce _crabe_ [kʀab], mais je peux en effet confirmer avoir entendu _crâââbe_ dans le bas du fleuve.
> Mes « a » de _nage_ [na:ʒ] et _lacet_ [la:sε] sont allongés mais pas diphtongués.
> 
> Je ne les prononce pas comme le "aw" anglais... mais je peux facilement imiter cet accent joualisant.


Je prononce _crabe _et _lacet_ comme Nicomon, _carotte_ comme Terio, mais _nage _et _nager_ sont diphtongués.


----------

